# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Chúc mừng năm mới 2018

## CKD

Xin chào các bạn!
CKD xin chúc toàn thể anh chị em thành viên diễn đàn một năm mới thật nhiều thành công và hạnh phúc.


Trân trọng!

----------

CBNN, Ga con, mpvmanh, ppgas, TigerHN, zentic

----------


## biết tuốt

chúc mừng năm mới

----------


## duonghoang

--- Anh em kỹ thuật chúc nhau phải dư vầy



Happy new year 2018 !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## CKD

@duonghoang
Cái này là giấc mơ đẹp thôi.
Nhưng chỉ là giấc mơ nên chẵng dám nói ra  :Big Grin:

----------

duonghoang

----------


## ppgas

Chúc Mừng Năm Mới 2018!

----------


## Gamo

Có mấy chú ko chịu lấy vợ thì phải chúc thế lày

----------

biết tuốt, duonghoang

----------


## Luyến

Chúc mừng năm mới.. chúc anh em sang năm 2018 gắn kết hợp tác thành công. Nhưng mơ ước chưa làm dc của năm 2017 sang năm 2018 này sẽ thực hiện đựoc hết. Chúc mọi người thành công

----------


## biết tuốt

> Có mấy chú ko chịu lấy vợ thì phải chúc thế lày


quỷ xứ nà

----------


## CBNN

chúc năm mới cả nhà phát tài phát lộc ! 
mong ước có mấy em đứng máy phụ việc như này là oke rồi !

----------


## chanhoacompany

năm mới 2018 phát tài phát lộc nhé mọi người

----------

